
6 tips on how *not* to be a terrible manager - akash_m_b
https://medium.com/carwow-product-engineering/6-tips-on-how-not-to-be-a-terrible-manager-eec92a8dd217
======
mortonpincus
To the "be a zero" tip, I would add that it's important to learn to trust your
assessment of a situation so that you can move in the direction of being a 1
(vs. 0 or -1) when it matters. There are two concerns here: leadership and
management. It's important to build skill and the trust of your team as a
leader as a you develop as a manager.

------
akash_m_b
that's a really good point, being a zero is a good starting point but can't
stay there forever otherwise you'll never grow as a manager!

